# John Davenant on the promise of eternal life in the two covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 2, 2022)

The promise of eternal life according to the legal covenant [_pactum legale_], or the covenant of works [_foedus operum_], is so truly conditional that it depends upon the perfect and rigid observance of the Law; and our Saviour Christ wisely sent the one who supposed that he could merit eternal life by his good deeds back to that covenant.

But the promise of eternal life according to the evangelical covenant [_pactum evangelicum_] and covenant of grace [_foedus gratiae_] depends upon the condition of faith; and all those who, feeling their infirmity and sickness, acknowledge themselves unequal to the keeping of the divine law or meriting their salvation are directed to this covenant.

For more, see John Davenant on the promise of eternal life in the two covenants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

